# Stance Width



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Define "normal".


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

david_z said:


> Define "normal".


Defined as using the middle most binding settings on the board.

Might help, or might not. You can just talk about from what you think "Wide" is


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that's not normal that's just lazy 

I think most people recommend stance that is at least as wide as your shoulder-width apart. How tall are you? Do you do more boxes/rails? Or more jumps/spins? Lots of things to consider. But also, most importantly: what is comfortable for you?


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

I want to get more comfortable doing everything you said. Jumps spins being the first, with boxes rails next. I've never made changes while i was on the mountain so i've stuck with my lazy set up. I'll nudge them outwards a little


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Long story short there is no "correct" stance width, it's basically a matter of personal preference & comfort.

I have read that a narrower stance works better for spins (this seems to jive with what I remember from physics class). A wider stance tends to work better for balancing on features. So there is a bit of a compromise you have to make there - too wide and you sacrifice some spin, to narrow and your jib game will be more difficult.

Nudge outwards maybe one insert at a time, take a few laps and see how it feels. If it starts getting uncomfortable move them back in and you can make smaller adjustments sometimes by sliding the baseplate left/right over the insert. Some bindings you won't have this level of adjustability but others will.

Also, bring your own tool/screwdriver so you're not stuck using that POS that the resort has chained to the rack outside the rental building


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

david_z said:


> that's not normal that's just lazy
> 
> I think most people recommend stance that is at least as wide as your shoulder-width apart. How tall are you? Do you do more boxes/rails? Or more jumps/spins? Lots of things to consider. But also, most importantly: what is comfortable for you?


The middle inserts are a good place to start as that is called the reference stance... but a good width REALLY depends on the rider's height, hip width, and leg length as david_z said. Only ride a stance that is comfortable (i.e. your knees/ankles don't hurt). It varies a lot but... if you are between 5'6 and 6' and have a 30-34 inseam... try widths between 22" (that's on the narrow end) and 23.5 (that's is a decently wide stance).

Wider stances give you a little more side to side balance (wider base) which is useful for landings and for presses, they also make absorbing hard landings a bit easier. Finally, most importantly they can be more comfortable and let you stay relaxed. They do not auto make is easier to do jump/spins or rails/boxes aside from that fact that if you are comfortable/relax... everything is easier to do. So go ahead and play with your stance a little, but don't worry too much about your stance. If you are ride something that is comfortable, you can do any trick in the book. 

If someone tells you he can't do something unless he rides over 24" and he's not over 6' and/or has the hips of a linebacker... that's just mean he's a poseur who sucks at snowboarding  From 2005-2010 there was a silly fad for ultra-wide > 25" stances... because riders like Andreas Wiig were rocking 24.5-25" stances. That has calmed down a bit...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

haha I'm at like 25.5+" right now measuring from/to the center of the baseplates. I rode mostly like 24.5 last year and eked it out a bit this year, went back to 24.5 and it just felt _weird_ to me. Canted footbeds in the bindings, of course, help with a wider stance that would otherwise be uncomfortable.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

david_z said:


> that's not normal that's just lazy
> 
> I think most people recommend stance that is at least as wide as your shoulder-width apart. How tall are you? Do you do more boxes/rails? Or more jumps/spins? Lots of things to consider. But also, most importantly: what is comfortable for you?


david's right, that's not normal.

"normal" or the starting point is supposed to be measure the ground to your knee. Then measure your shoulder width. Average the two. But really, it's hopping on a snowboard and figuring it out.

wider = harder to turn, but more stable.


----------

